# Flying Fish



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2008)

Check out this flying fish! 

BBC NEWS | Science/Nature | Fast flying fish glides by ferry


----------



## Herald (May 21, 2008)

Kewl.


----------



## Augusta (May 21, 2008)

Trippy!! I didn't really think they could do that!


----------



## Seb (May 21, 2008)

Amazing footage! I'd heard of them, but I've never seen one do it's thing.

It's funny... we see this and think "How amazing is our God and His creation" and the evolutionists see a missing link for their 'faith'.


----------



## etexas (May 21, 2008)

Are you sure that was not a parakeet? That was pretty cool!


----------



## staythecourse (May 21, 2008)

THAT was a UFO. You can't fool me.

I was surprised, too.


----------



## kalawine (May 21, 2008)

Seb said:


> Amazing footage! I'd heard of them, but I've never seen one do it's thing.
> 
> It's funny... we see this and think "How amazing is our God and His creation" and the evolutionists see a missing link for their 'faith'.



But wasn't it reptiles that became birds?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 22, 2008)

Wow. I wonder where it was going?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 22, 2008)

That was neat!


----------



## etexas (May 22, 2008)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Wow. I wonder where it was going?


Well to me actually. Megan had tartar sauce, lemons, and capers, so I just gave a whistle!


----------

